# General > Business >  KCC & The Lunch Box (Wick) Ltd

## shamrock2007

The Eat At Home Service is making a come back! How it works is you let me know if your intersted then I mail you the menu, you let me know what you would like by the middle of the week & then its delivered hot to your door.  Dates to be announced.If you are interested send me a pm on here or email me on shamrock07@btinternet.com You can also follow us on facebookThanks

----------


## shamrock2007

A date has been set for the 14th July between 5 & 8pm. The menu is displayed on The Lunch Box (Wick) Ltd Facebook page, get in touch to book a slot, thanks

----------

